# As usual...Auburn afraid of FSU



## alphachief (Jul 1, 2015)

I guess we should have expected more of the same coming from a team that wimped out and canceled our series with them in prior years.  

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2015/...pen-2019-season-with-oregon-not-florida-state


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2015)

considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.


----------



## alphachief (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.



Yeah...I'm sure that's it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.


----------



## Lurker (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.


Don't be surprised if Auburn buys their way out of the Oregon game.  That's what War Chickens do.


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.



34>31     

Enough said.

But since you wanna keep throwing that Oregon score around, put this one in your pipe and smoke on it


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> 34>31
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> But since you wanna keep throwing that Oregon score around, put this one in your pipe and smoke on it


that was 2010 when Auburn beat Oregon(not loosing 59-20) for he national title. Bama followed up that game with two national titles; and of course the one prior in 2009.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> 34>31
> 
> Enough said.
> 
> But since you wanna keep throwing that Oregon score around, put this one in your pipe and smoke on it



I thought that picture would be of the Osu game. You know, the one where the Buckeyes started a 3rd string qb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I thought that picture would be of the Osu game. You know, the one where the Buckeyes started a 3rd string qb.



Ouchie....

Nice avatar by the way...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2015)

Lil bit outta bounds, but this forum's NEVA stayed on topic....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ouchie....
> 
> Nice avatar by the way...


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.



Thug ^


----------



## chocolate dog (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was 2010 when Auburn beat Oregon(not loosing 59-20) for he national title. Bama followed up that game with two national titles; and of course the one prior in 2009.



What?   Im pretty sure that was from the "kick six" game where Auburn embarrassed yall in the last second of the game only to go on to the National Championship game and lose to none other than FSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> What?   Im pretty sure that was from the "kick six" game where Auburn embarrassed yall in the last second of the game only to go on to the National Championship game and lose to none other than FSU.



Go NOLES!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go NOLES!



thug.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> that was 2010 when Auburn beat Oregon(not loosing 59-20) for he national title. Bama followed up that game with two national titles; and of course the one prior in 2009.



Rtr


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug.



Afternoon thug!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> What?   Im pretty sure that was from the "kick six" game where Auburn embarrassed yall in the last second of the game only to go on to the National Championship game and lose to none other than FSU.



True. Auburn beat us on a miracle runback and the week before beat UGA( yet another miracle) when the ball bounced off two Georgia defenders and into the Aubie receivers hands for a TD. 
There is luck and then there is Auburn luck. Sometimes all you can do is shake your head at the absurdity.


----------



## weagle (Jul 1, 2015)

As usual everyone is obsessed with Auburn. 

WDE


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> considering the results of the most recent college play off game between FSu and Oregon (59-20 Oregon win), it looks that Auburn may be seeking a quality opponent to open that season.



I know this isn't the political forum, but this quality posts qualifies for:


----------



## fish hawk (Jul 2, 2015)

Auburns scared!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> I know this isn't the political forum, but this quality posts qualifies for:



thank you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>




Nice Avatar!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nice Avatar!



Thanks. 


Wish I could say the same for yours.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 2, 2015)

Can't blame Auburn for bailing out. Can you imagine the security they would have to have on the field with all those thugs running around on the field at once? It would be like the crips vs the bloods in a gang showdown.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 2, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Can't blame Auburn for bailing out. Can you imagine the security they would have to have on the field with all those thugs running around on the field at once? It would be like the crips vs the bloods in a gang showdown.



have to call in bama natl guard.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 2, 2015)

Somebody call the Bama National Guard???


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> True. Auburn beat us on a miracle runback and the week before beat UGA( yet another miracle) when the ball bounced off two Georgia defenders and into the Aubie receivers hands for a TD.
> There is luck and then there is Auburn luck. Sometimes all you can do is shake your head at the absurdity.



Thug^^^^^^ 

Yeah their skeered - skeered of getting knifed in the pile.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 4, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Can't blame Auburn for bailing out. Can you imagine the security they would have to have on the field with all those thugs running around on the field at once? It would be like the crips vs the bloods in a gang showdown.


True.
Jimbo needs to quit taking all those recruits from the state of Alabama. He brings them down to Tally and they can't wait to sign to get out of Bamer!! Making FSU look bad bringing in all those underisables that live in that state to the west! A shame they all see the writing on the wall and know FSU is the new dynasty and the two Alabama has been schools just don't cut it any more.
 If yall would just learn how to raise them up to not be such" thugs" it would be the perfect scenario!


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 6, 2015)

Let us not forget why FSU is in the ACC and not the SEC.  Bobby and the boys down in Tally were scared of the SEC.

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...-too-difficult-for-fsu-to-win-national-title/


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 6, 2015)

ddavis1120 said:


> Let us not forget why FSU is in the ACC and not the SEC.  Bobby and the boys down in Tally were scared of the SEC.
> 
> http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...-too-difficult-for-fsu-to-win-national-title/


FSU wanted to get in the SEC in the mid 80's. UF wouldn't allow it. When FSU started getting good and the SEC came calling, but by then it wasn't in FSU's best interest to join the SEC. Obviously a very smart decision!
Yes, the FSU teams of the 90's and the Jimbo era teams are SOO SCARED of the SEC!! I mean look at FSU's record against the SEC. SEC teams have so dominated FSU every time they have played.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 6, 2015)

Yep... Got to make room for the new #1... Let's go PAC12!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm glad we didnt join the Sec.

Especially now that they are on the way out.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2014/01/07/florida-state-auburn-bcs-national-championship-game/4345221/

http://scores.espn.go.com/ncf/recap?gameId=400610178


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking at the original post I would guess the Barners picked Oregon over FSU for the exposure to the NW it would give them.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hunting Teacher said:


> FSU wanted to get in the SEC in the mid 80's. UF wouldn't allow it. When FSU started getting good and the SEC came calling, but by then it wasn't in FSU's best interest to join the SEC. Obviously a very smart decision!
> Yes, the FSU teams of the 90's and the Jimbo era teams are SOO SCARED of the SEC!! I mean look at FSU's record against the SEC. SEC teams have so dominated FSU every time they have played.



I'm sure you know much more about the program than Bobby Bowden.  Bobby said he didn't want to play an SEC schedule because it would be too hard to win a title.  You can try to sugarcoat it but I take the man at his word.  He was scared and he SAID he was scared!


----------

